# I Hate You Tube Instructional Videos



## Packerjohn (Oct 29, 2020)

This morning I tried to find out how long to cook breakfast sausages.  Of course, there is always You Tube.  Lately I am getting sick & tired of You Tube.  It's almost always the same.  Somebody talking so fast that he can't be understood.  Then there is this god awful noise which some people call music.  The music is usually so loud that it is really hard to follow what the hack the speaker is trying to tell you.  In the future, if I can't find written instruction, I am certainly not going to even look at those terrible You Tube instructional videos.  These days it seems that every "nutter" thinks he can put out brilliant videos.  No way!  No wonder these days I am spending less time on the www & more time just reading a good book.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Oct 29, 2020)

I'm on the other side of that fence!

I find them very helpful and entertaining.

I agree that some of them are awful but I can usually find what I need by quickly sampling a few.

_“If you cannot see the bright side of life, polish the dull side.” - _Christina Dodd


----------



## katlupe (Oct 29, 2020)

I spend a lot of time on YouTube. I watch instructional videos as well as others. For the most part, I like them and find them useful but  one of my biggest pet peeves about them is the way some will talk and talk and talk some more till, you get to the meat of the instructions. Just say hello and get started. I don't really care how they discovered this method or recipe. I also don't like how they don't put the recipe in the description but give a link to take you to their website. I don't go to those.


----------



## Keesha (Oct 29, 2020)

There are so many videos that surely there’s one to suite everybody’s needs and tastes. If you don’t like the presentation. find another.


----------



## tbeltrans (Oct 29, 2020)

I suppose it depends on the type of instruction.  A quick "how to" on some specific thing such as how to unclog your sink seems easy enough to find on youtube, and I have found these types of videos to be helpful, even if only to generate other ideas on the problem.

It is the videos that purport to teach you some big skill such as playing a musical instrument or some other "hardy" skill that I see as leading folks down a blind alley.  I just recently got a guitar coach, rather than a typical teacher since I have been playing for some time already.  He was telling me that it is becoming more and more difficult to attract students for his teaching or people such as myself for coaching because youtube promises an easy way to bypass the years it takes to truly learn the skill.  So that is where I see a real problem.

As to the OP's complaints, I can see truth in that, definitely.   I never understood, whether on youtube or TV, instructional or informational programs needing to have background music at all, much loud enough to compete with the speaker's voice.  Also, it can be time consuming to find a youtube video that is suitable for guidance on a particular task.  There are so many videos on youtube now, and anybody can post one, regardless of that person's suitability to teach.  So what this means is not that there aren't good instructional videos for specific tasks, but that you may have to sort through a lot of "chaff" to find the "wheat".

What I like about youtube is that if I want to do an arrangement of a tune for solo guitar, I can easily find most any original performance, even back to the old tunes from the 1920s.  Youtube is an immense library and once you learn how to construct a keyword search, quite handy.

Tony


----------



## Aunt Marg (Oct 29, 2020)

Packerjohn said:


> This morning I tried to find out how long to cook breakfast sausages.  Of course, there is always You Tube.  Lately I am getting sick & tired of You Tube.  It's almost always the same.  Somebody talking so fast that he can't be understood.  Then there is this god awful noise which some people call music.  The music is usually so loud that it is really hard to follow what the hack the speaker is trying to tell you.  In the future, if I can't find written instruction, I am certainly not going to even look at those terrible You Tube instructional videos.  These days it seems that every "nutter" thinks he can put out brilliant videos.  No way!  No wonder these days I am spending less time on the www & more time just reading a good book.


If ever you need a little insight on cooking something, feel free in starting a thread topic on it, and I'll be sure to drop-in to cast whatever experience I have on it. 

Hope your sausages turned out delicious.


----------



## bowmore (Oct 29, 2020)

I disagree. I have recently used Youtube videos as follows:
Removing the baskets from the freezer section of my refrigerator
Refilling 18 oz propane bottles safely
Replacing wheel covers on my Hyundai. I did not know I had to remove the lug nuts until seeing the video
Among others


----------



## needshave (Oct 29, 2020)

It's like everything else in this world there are some good, there are some bad. I try to watch a couple on the same subject for comparative values, but for the most part I have found them quite informative.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Oct 29, 2020)

I don’t ever watch u-tube unless someone here or one of the kids say watch it, then I do.  I seem to be a pretty compliant person most of the time.

As to how to cook sausages, in my experience, when they look burnt-they are.


----------



## Nathan (Oct 29, 2020)

Youtube has a wealth of useful and entertaining videos.   There are also a lot of garbage videos, so I guess you could say that Youtube content is a reflection of what you find in the world at large.


----------



## tbeltrans (Oct 29, 2020)

Aneeda72 said:


> I don’t ever watch u-tube unless someone here or one of the kids say watch it, then I do.  I seem to be a pretty compliant person most of the time.
> 
> *As to how to cook sausages, in my experience, when they look burnt-they are.*



Short and to the point, and spot on - a 15 second youtube video script in one sentence sans background music. 

Tony


----------



## Lewkat (Oct 29, 2020)

You Tube has some of the most fascinating videos on it.  Instructional, entertaining or otherwise.


----------



## Don M. (Oct 29, 2020)

I consider myself a "fixer", and if something breaks down, I will almost Always try to fix it myself.  In that regard, I sometimes run into a project I've never done before.  Almost every time, spending a few minutes on UTube shows me the correct way to do a task.  Over the years, these videos have saved me a bunch of money...And Mistakes.


----------



## Packerjohn (Oct 30, 2020)

tbeltrans said:


> I suppose it depends on the type of instruction.  A quick "how to" on some specific thing such as how to unclog your sink seems easy enough to find on youtube, and I have found these types of videos to be helpful, even if only to generate other ideas on the problem.
> 
> It is the videos that purport to teach you some big skill such as playing a musical instrument or some other "hardy" skill that I see as leading folks down a blind alley.  I just recently got a guitar coach, rather than a typical teacher since I have been playing for some time already.  He was telling me that it is becoming more and more difficult to attract students for his teaching or people such as myself for coaching because youtube promises an easy way to bypass the years it takes to truly learn the skill.  So that is where I see a real problem.
> 
> ...


Hi Tony!  Thanks for your imput.  As far as music goes, most You Tube is very good.  You want to fine Marty Robbins singing "El Paso" its there.  Thousands of great music videos for all types of music.  However, for simple instructions, I guess, like in dating, you have to "kiss a lot of frogs before you find your prince charming".  I used to finish basements & sometimes I used You Tube for instructions for certain aspects.  Some were just awful.  Real bad, loud music was just the tip of the iceberg.  What was often the worse case was the camera person running around from left to right & often moving the camera so much that I just felt like screaming.  Totally stupid videos.  Needless to say, I looked for printed instructions.  You live & I guess you learn!


----------



## tbeltrans (Oct 30, 2020)

Packerjohn said:


> Hi Tony!  Thanks for your imput.  As far as music goes, most You Tube is very good.  You want to fine Marty Robbins singing "El Paso" its there.  Thousands of great music videos for all types of music.  However, for simple instructions, I guess, like in dating, you have to "kiss a lot of frogs before you find your prince charming".  I used to finish basements & sometimes I used You Tube for instructions for certain aspects.  Some were just awful.  Real bad, loud music was just the tip of the iceberg.  What was often the worse case was the camera person running around from left to right & often moving the camera so much that I just felt like screaming.  Totally stupid videos.  Needless to say, I looked for printed instructions.  You live & I guess you learn!



Yes, as I also mentioned, you sometimes have to sift through a lot of "chaff" to find the "wheat".  There are going to be different tolerance levels for that.  In guitar forums, people recommend to each other specific videos that they find worthwhile.  That saves everybody else a lot of search time.  I would think that in any forum focused on a specific interest area, this would be true.  So it may be worthwhile to do a google search on a particular interest and find forum references.  Sometimes these might get you to a decent youtube video.

Tony


----------



## WhatInThe (Nov 1, 2020)

I go for the short ones. Don't always have time for a mini course just a specific task.


----------

